# Neues Unterforum für Kompaktkühlungen.



## fuSi0n (11. Mai 2011)

*Neues Unterforum für Kompaktkühlungen.*

Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Threads heir ansehe fällt mir auf, dass mittlerweile über 50% der Beiträge sich mit Kompaktkühlungen ala Hx0 beschäftigen. Wäre es da nicht an der Zeit ein Unterforum zu erstellen? Da diese Kompaktkühlungen mit einer Wasserkühlung realtiv wenig gemeinsam haben (Installation, Wartung, Erweiterung).


----------



## Uter (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Unterforum für Kompaktkühlungen.*



Uter schrieb:


> @ mods:
> Ist es nicht langsam an der Zeit eine eigene Abteilung für Kompaktkühlungen zu erstellen?


Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Vor allem da es zukünftig noch mehr geben wird und die Nutzer nur wenig Wakütypisches Wissen benötigen.


----------



## Chrissi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Unterforum für Kompaktkühlungen.*

Wär auch dafür, dann kann man das besser trennen und es ist übersichtlicher.


----------



## Klutten (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Unterforum für Kompaktkühlungen.*

Ich persönlich sehe keinen Grund, dass das Wakü-Forum noch weiter mit Unterforen erweitert wird. In folgendem Unterforum gibt es zu jeder Kompaktkühlung einen Test (mit offizieller Wertung und daher direkt vergleichbar) und dort dürfen auch jederzeit Fragen gestellt werden. Die weitere Diskussion über "Wasserkühlung ja/nein" wurde schon mehrfach im Quatsch-Thread geführt und dies auch ad absurdum. Grundsätzlich sind alle Komponenten einer Basiskühlung vorhanden, weshalb es auch aus diesem Grund keiner weiteren Trennung bedarf. Ebenso ist das Wakü-Forum nicht so stark frequentiert, dass es der Übersichtlichkeit schaden würde.

Offizielle PCGHX-Wasserkühlungstests


----------



## Uter (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Unterforum für Kompaktkühlungen.*

Ich würd auch kein neues Unterforum im Wakübereich machen sondern ein komplett neuen Bereich für Kompaktkühlungen zwischen den Bereichen Luftkühlung und Wasserkühlung.
Dort könnte man ein Unterforum für Tests machen und die allgemeinen Vor- und Nachteile von Kompaktkühlungen in einem Thread anpinnen. Dann würden viele Fragen gleich beatwortet werden und es käm nicht immer wieder ein neuer Thread "Was für ein Lüfter?" oder "HX0 sinnvoll?" wie es hier ist. Außerdem wird es in Zukunft immer mehr solcher Kühlungen und damit vermehrten Klärungsbedarf geben und ich fänd es sinnvoller, wenn weniger Leute im Wakübereich unterwegs sind, die sich dafür auch mit richtigen Waküs auskennen oder sich zumindest dafür interessieren.

Wenn die Moderation sich uneinig ist  könnte man ja hier eine Abstimmung machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Unterforum für Kompaktkühlungen.*

Es wird zu 3-4 Produkten kein eigenes Forum geben, da dürfte sich die Moderation einig sein.
Ich plane aber ohnehin seit zwei Wochen die Erstellung eines Sammelthreads mit Mini-FAQ, hatte nur noch keine Zeit. Da 95% der Threads zum Thema ein und dieselbe Frage stellen, sollte ein Thread dafür reichen.


----------

